# [V] 2 Spielekeys für Assisins Creed Syndicate oder Rainbow Six je 25€ VB



## mrg90 (28. November 2015)

*[V] 2 Spielekeys für Assisins Creed Syndicate oder Rainbow Six je 25€ VB*

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir hat zwei Keys für die Seite https://redeem.geforce.com/de-de für beide oben genannten Spiele. Beide Keys können einmal für jedes Spiel eingesetzt werden.

Er hat diese aufgrund eines schlecht abgewickelten Kaufes von einem großen deutschen Onlinehändler und möchte sie, da er kein Interesse an beiden Spielen hat gegen 20€ je Key (Oder 35€ für beide zusammen) verkaufen.


----------



## mrg90 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ok, Preisupdate


----------



## mrg90 (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich uppe noch einmal...


----------



## Amosh (28. Dezember 2015)

20 Euro? Da hätte ich tatsächlich Interesse an einem Key. Sofern noch verfügbar, ping mich bitte per PN an.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Dezember 2015)

Für AC Syndicate melde ich auch mein Interesse an


----------



## Amosh (30. Dezember 2015)

*hust* ahem... Ich hab am Ende doch beide Keys genommen. Sorry. ^^


----------

